# Alfa Romeo Spider repair and detail



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This is an old job I'm only just getting around to organising the images of. It was with me for about 6 weeks getting various jobs done. It was done up for sale and was in a bit of a sorry state. Jobs to complete were:
Repair soft top and clean
Get wheels refurbished
Front end repaint (then sand and refinish)
Restore all brightwork
Correct paintwork and wax

As this was done in stages at various places i don't have all the images, you just have to trust me it was THAT bad

First job was fix the roof, it wasn't operating properly. Then it sat for a while whilst everyone finished other jobs. Eventually it went away for the front end and wheels to be fixed, and when it came back it was go time

Started by completing the usual wash and decontamination you would after paintwork, plus a roof clean also

WP_20150807_15_59_46_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then it was in to fix the front end (sanded through various grades and rough compounded)

WP_20150807_14_29_42_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150807_14_30_00_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150807_14_29_33_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150807_14_31_08_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150807_14_35_45_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150807_14_39_28_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150807_14_37_04_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once the front end was done and other cars out of the way, it went into the surgery

P1050060 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Inspection time

P1050061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050062 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050063 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Compounding begins

P1050067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050071 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050117 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050116 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050112 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050114 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050123 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050105 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050106 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050128 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050130 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once the off side was corrected it was time for the near side

P1050151 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050153 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050145 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050146 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050149 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050141 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And the rear

P1050329 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050333 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050324 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050325 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050343 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050345 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050351 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

With the compounding done i turned my attention to all the brightwork. This had literally NEVER been corrected or protected

50/50

P1050336 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050353 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050356 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050358 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050359 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050361 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The paint was then refined to remove what little marring there was after heavy compounding, and to amp up gloss and wetness (we all love solid colours for that)

P1050136 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050137 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1050140 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I went round the whole car with a test blue lotion i have, used via da

WP_20150814_10_47_45_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150814_13_03_08_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150814_13_03_14_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150814_13_03_22_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

This was then waxed with victoria wax concours, 3 layers in total

WP_20150814_13_10_11_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150814_13_09_50_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150814_12_59_49_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And unfortunately the only afters i have after an impromptu late night collection

WP_20150814_13_02_20_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150814_19_49_46_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150814_19_50_20_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

WP_20150814_19_49_21_Pro by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Looking back through my computer i rarely get to do cars with warm solid colours, and although this job was all over the place in terms of time and order, i thoroughly enjoyed getting these results, so more my way of these solid reds please people


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Just bought a red car and now i've got something to aim for! Results look stunning


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

What a state that was in! What a turnaround great work


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Did you liked BL? Does it added anything?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow that is something...great turnaround...It must have been looooaaaads of work.

Really lovely outcome


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Did you liked BL? Does it added anything?


It was lovely to use, 2 tiny dots easily did a full panel. I found it awkward top buff so need to mess with timings. It added great gloss and slickness. It maybe a placebo but in person it really did look more oily, which i found amazing being i believe it can be sued before a coating


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Matt, that cars paint had some serious swirls in it. Great detail mate, you can't beat doing solid colours, done right and you will have fantastic results, don't mind me asking but what compound and pad did you use for that stage? Cheers and a great turn around.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work Matt, huge turnaround. The whole reason why I bought a flat red car is because of the amazing glossy, deep finish that can be achieved with some love and care. 

Looks splendid.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW what a result, my heart was breaking at thse before pics Matt! What did they do wash it during a sand storm with a brillo pad?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Blimey that's had a hard life!

Cracking turnaround chap....solid red is such a rewarding colour to work on!

ATB

Chris


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

As always Matt a stunning, thorough and faultless turnaround and finish.
:thumb:


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Sad to see any car in that state - but especially an Alfa Romeo. Certainly needed some love. Cracking job - you wouldn't believe it was the same paint.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dude, I've had to stop half way through just to comment on those light surrounds. I actually thought they were a grey plastic rather than chrome.

Seriously, good work! That is a brilliant turn around!

Also what the hell did they use to wash the car, emery cloth?!?!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chongo said:


> Matt, that cars paint had some serious swirls in it. Great detail mate, you can't beat doing solid colours, done right and you will have fantastic results, don't mind me asking but what compound and pad did you use for that stage? Cheers and a great turn around.


Various in truth, but for the most part i used the 3401 with a wool pad and D300 compound. Multiple sets for sure



Derek Mc said:


> WOW what a result, my heart was breaking at thse before pics Matt! What did they do wash it during a sand storm with a brillo pad?


I think it had been treated badly by the previous owner, then valeted at the present owners house weekly. The bonnet had blistering and scratches in like i had never seen before and the road rash was incredible too. Just a hard paper round i think


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great save Matt. 

Looks like Alfa again :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, great turnaround there fella, proper detailing by you!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Matt .


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

What on earth had they washed that poorly Alfa with, great work considering its condition, must of been a long one, Lovely jubbly Alfa now, especially the colour, I'm rather partial to a red car.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome job Matt, looks a completely different car now! Was in dire need of saving and you've knocked it out of the park again :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Top top job mate, just stunning


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Really nice job.


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

Great work !! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

superb work, such a turnaround :thumb:, looked like its had hard washing life


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW, Superb.


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Nice turnaround Just shows how badly cars get looked after, anyone that drives on landsail tyres anyway.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Saved a beautiful car, top work.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic work with lots of attention to details!.:thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome work Matt. Got to love red and d300. Probably the best compound ever.


----------



## Harribone (Jan 16, 2016)

What approach did you take with the headlight surrounds? Mine aren't that bad but could do with you pointing me the right direction as I've never done anything like this before now.

Fantastic job btw!!:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Harribone said:


> What approach did you take with the headlight surrounds? Mine aren't that bad but could do with you pointing me the right direction as I've never done anything like this before now.
> 
> Fantastic job btw!!:thumb:


I used an all in one that had good mechanical and chemical cut, with a microfibre cloth, and a LOT of patience. But it was well worth it


----------



## Path-Finder (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks like a totally different car, what a great turnaround


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Amazing transformation. Love the gloss on that red paint...Great job.


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Great effort, the whole project must've taken ages! Owner has to be happy with the turnaround, superb!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Amazing transformation Matt :thumb:

Top work fella - I love your spotlights set into your wall.


----------

